# 3com Router lässt sich nicht mehr ansprechen



## philippmn (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem 3Com WLAN Router (3CRWE554G72, 3Com® OfficeConnect® Wireless 11g Cable/DSL Gateway, 802.11g) samt passender WLAN-Karte. Das is n ziemlich altes Ding, gekauft Ende 2003, aber das heißt ja wohl nix 

Ich kann nun nicht mehr auf den Router via Browser zugreifen (http://192.168.1.1).
Ich hab einen Router Reset durchgeführt (Anleitung hab ich online keine mehr gefunden, hab mit nem RJ45-LAN-Kabel die Ethernet/DSL Buchse mit einem der LAN-Anschlüsse verbunden... so ging das glaub ich).
--> kein Erfolg

Also die damals mitgelieferte Software installiert: 3com wireless card manager. brauchte ich bisher nie! 
--> Kein Erfolg

Treiber sind auch aktualisiert... die offiziellen von 3com-seite

Irgendwie fällt mir nichts mehr ein!
Euch?!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

philippmn hat gesagt.:


> hab mit nem RJ45-LAN-Kabel die Ethernet/DSL Buchse mit einem der LAN-Anschlüsse verbunden



Moin,

warst du an der DSL oder an dem Switch der darin ist? Weil es geht nur über den Switch nicht über die DSL Buchse. 

Was bringt er den für eine Meldung wenn du versuchst per WLAN auf den Router zuzugreifen?

Sicher das er die IP 192.168.1.1 und nicht vll. die 192.168.0.1? oder gar ne komplett andere.

Schon mal den Stecker gezogen und neustarten lassen?

Mfg Andre

P.s. Google hilft bei Anleitung viel weiter wenn man den sucht 

http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/result.jsp?selected=all&sort=effdt&sku=3CRWE554G72&order=desc


----------



## philippmn (14. Juni 2007)

hey andre,

danke für die antwort. woran erkenn ich denn den switch? ich hab 5 LAN-eingänge am WLAN router: 1. Ethernet/DSL  2-5 LAN

beim zugriffsversuch (allein auf den router! ans inet denk ich noch gar nicht, möchte lediglich meinen wlan router konfigurieren) siehts so aus: Verbindung hervorragend, IP in browser eingeben: und es tut sich gar nichts... irgendwann heißts dann DONE, keine fehlermeldung, nur kein erfolg

hab schon alle möglichen IPs versucht, im 3com Connection Manager wird mir 192.168.1.0 angezeigt.

neustart schon oft probiert

bei google finde ich leider auch nichts zu thema reset o.ä.

gruß philipp


----------



## AndreG (14. Juni 2007)

philippmn hat gesagt.:


> hey andre,
> 
> danke für die antwort. woran erkenn ich denn den switch? ich hab 5 LAN-eingänge am WLAN router: 1. Ethernet/DSL  2-5 LAN



Der Switch sind alle die die nicht DSL sind. Welcher davon ist normalerweise egal.



philippmn hat gesagt.:


> hab schon alle möglichen IPs versucht, im 3com Connection Manager wird mir 192.168.1.0 angezeigt.
> 
> neustart schon oft probiert
> 
> bei google finde ich leider auch nichts zu thema reset o.ä.



Das kann nicht sein weil die 192.168.1.0 ist das Netz und somit kein Rechner 

Dein Router muß die 192.168.1.1 haben wies in der Anleitung steht. Da steht sicher auch was über den Reset drin.

Hast du deine Wlan-Karte auch auf IP-Auto beziehen?

Oben ist auch der Link zur Anleitung.

Mfg Andre


----------

